
Brain entropy and human intelligence: A resting-state fMRI study - mike_ivanov
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0191582
======
mike_ivanov
TL;DR - "intelligence estimated from Shipley vocabulary scores showed
significant effects in which greater brain entropy predicted higher vocabulary
scores".

